# Hello from Ontario!



## Horror off the Highway (Dec 20, 2008)

Hey everyone! Just wanted to say a quick haunted hello. I'm Mistress of the Abyss from Halloween Forum.

I hope to get TONS of ideas from you all!!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Welcome to the group.
I don't post on Halloween Forum very often but glad you told us who you are!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Glad to have you here!!


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Hey Stranger.. Glad to see ya here..


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Make yourself at home.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, HoH!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome HotH, The Canadian contingent grows even stonger.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Welcome! Don't worry there are new ideas everyday!


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Welcome! Wooot! another Canadian!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

welcome! nice to meet you! i hope to meet you in the forum soon!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Glad to see you! Have fun..


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

Welcome! What part of Ontario are you from?


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Welcome aboard HotH! There's no turning back now!


----------



## Horror off the Highway (Dec 20, 2008)

Thanks for the cold clamy welcome! Ghost..........I'm in a really really really small town about over an hour away from Ottawa called Green Valley. You blink ya miss it, lol!!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum eh


----------



## silcrest (Nov 10, 2008)

Welcome aboard and a Merry Christmas.

Silvia


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome HOH


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Greeting and welcome HOH. Hope to see you in the chat room.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome! There are lots of very talented people and tons of help! Jump on in!


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

welcome you will get lots of great ideas from here and great people too


----------

